
How the startup economy is replacing the traditional resume - jazzdev
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/31/how-the-startup-economy-is-replacing-the-traditional-resume/
======
dalke
The content used the word "resume" only once, to argue that people now start
companies that don't have a viable business plan, because those are "resumes
designed to reduce the information asymmetry of a hire."

It did not describe what a "traditional resume" is. I think it means "people
who get hired by a company directly out of school and stay with the company
for life."

If so, this tradition has been mostly dead for decades, so it's almost a
strawman.

It also says:

> About a decade ago, before the latest tech boom, many of the best and
> brightest college grads started their careers on Wall Street.

Wasn't that also true in the previous tech boom, the dot-com boom?

